# Smith & Wesson GI Aircrew K Frame Grips ?



## broomhandle (Feb 9, 2006)

I just bought a pair of grips on Ebay advertised as follows :
"Up for bid is 1 set of New original Smith and Wesson GI (For Air Force .38 Aircrew Revolvers) K-frame grips, (1 left 1 right). These are real Wood grips. Grips Are sealed in original Military package, Marked "GRIP REVOLVER 1ea. P/N 5910301" 

The grips escutcheons are silver and show a bird with spread wings. There is a sticker inside the one grip on which is printed "MADE IN ITALY". The package was also marked 7/82. The entire grip, including checkering and inside of grip is covered with a thick coating of polyurethane. The quality of the grips is not up to S&W standards of the early 80's.
What do I have ? Are they US GI grips for a K-Frame or was I ripped off ?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think you have been had. If I was you I would go over on the S&W site and post a picture of them. There's some real sharp guys over there that will tell you the turth even if it hurts. Here's a link. Good luck.
http://smith-wessonforum.com/eve


----------

